# Looking for a HT to replace my Ozaki Nuke 6



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Hello everybody. First post here.

I'm looking for a HT setup to replace my Ozaki Nuke 6 HT.

The Nuke 6 is a very cheap HT but at that time, it was good enough. It is about 50 dollars.

If you want to see more information about the nuke 6, which is no longer sold, see here: dealtime.co.uk/xPF-Ozaki-OZAKI-NUKE-EM92606-5-1-SURROUND-SOUND-SPEAKERS

So, considering that i have a room of about 5x5 meters, my current HT, and that i would be using it to listen to DVDs, DivXs, and to play Wii and PS3, what options should i consider for about 200?

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack kwanbis,

For $200 your still going to have to use a Home Theater in a Box system.
Onkyo has several systems that may suit your requirements Look Here They seem to have the best systems for the buck at the moment.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have an AV Receiver yet, or are you looking for powered speakers, or passive speakers/AVR combo?


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

The system i have has a thing (the amplifier?) where i connect the speakers, and it gives the power and volume to all 6 speakers: a big speaker (subwoofer?), and 5 small ones.

But all is from the same bad quality.

So I need the 5 speakers and the subwoofer, and something to power them.

Considering I also have little swich that allows me to connect al RCAs and the component video, and then by means of a switch, select the source of the audio to the HT, and the video to the Projector, maybe I can add the AV Reciver later, as i don't see a need for it right now.

(you can tell by my vocabulary that i'm not much into this)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Without an amplifier, you will need powered speakers (speakers with an amp build in).

If $200 is your budget, and you want to keep you system as simple as possible, but you still want 5.1, look for computer speakers, like the Logitech G51. Personaly, I'd either go to a $200 2.0 or 2.1 system, or save my $200 until I had about $500 that I could invest ($500 is really the bottom end for a decent system with an AVR).


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

I want the amplifier, which is what i currently have.

But i don't think i need the AVR.

What i don't get is how i was able to get "bearable" sound for 50 dollars from my Nuke 6, and i can not get anything decent for 200.

So you mean that the 

Onkyo SKS-HT540 7.1 Surround Sound Speaker System (which is actually 270)

Panasonic SC-HT40 Home Theater Speaker System (about 180)

LG LHT764 - Home theater system - 5.1 channel - silver, glossy black (about 220)

Sony HT-DDWG700 (about 200)

Sonystyle HT-DDW795 (about 200 also)

Are not good enough?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Okay, for starters, I think we need to go over some terminology:

Amplifier: Take a line-level signal and turns it into speaker level, i.e. powers your speakers.

AVR: Audio Video reciever. Amplifier + switches between inputs, decodes surround formats like dolby and dts, crosses over your sub and main speakers at a particular frequency, and more.

Second, yes, you can get a home theater in a box for a little more money than you spent on your Ozaki. But, if I can create an analogy. Right now, you're driving a ford focus (Ozaki). It's a good car, gets you from point a to point b, but there a lot of road noise, the seat aren't very well cushioned, and it take a while to get to 65. You could trade in your ford, plus a little money, and step up to a Chevy Malibu, which is a slightly nicer car, but it's no Lincoln Towncar (and certainly no Lotus Elise). Not to mention that, if your not particular about your car, why'd you spend any money at all to upgrade to the Chevy? If you were happy with your Ford, then keep it. It still gets you from point A to point b right.

Before anyone gets cheesed that I made fun of their car, I drive a '91 Toyota Camry with 175k miles and collision damage. Chill out in your Ford Focus.

I fear that if you trade in for a $200 system, you're just going to be back in a month asking for advice on what you can get for $500. I'm not saying that the $200 5.1 system isn't any good, but you came here for a reason, instead of just sticking with your $50 system. There's something about your sound that you're not satisfied with, and I don't know if it can be solved for $200.

The systems for around $200 all have the same deficiencies. Their speakers are under engineered, they will not by as clear or dynamic as other, more expensive models. And, I don't know enough about your current system to be sure that it will power standard speakers at a level that will be loud enough to fill your room with sound without distorting.

The goal that you stated was to get rid of the bad quality sound. If that is your goal, I don't think simply adding new speakers will work.


----------



## kwanbis (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your clear explanation


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmmm...I had another post as well, which seems to have disappeared. I recommended that you ask around and see if someone at work or such would lend you their HT overnight for a 6-pack. Set it up right next to yours and see what areas you feel their system does, or doesn't out perform yours. Than you will know what to look for in a new system.

Barring that, you can just listen to some systems in the stores as well. They will sound different when you get them home and put them in your room, but it would be a start.


----------

